# old-timer



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2011)

Άλλο ένα «ευκολάκι», που όμως δεν θα το βρείτε σε όλα τα λεξικά:

*old-timer* _noun, informal_ a very experienced or long- serving person.
North American: an old person.

Τι θα χρησιμοποιούσατε στα ελληνικά; Παππού, γέροντα; Κάτι άλλο; Πώς επηρεάζει το ρέτζιστερ; --έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι informal.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2011)

Παππού, θα έλεγα. Και "γέρο".


----------



## Nota (Apr 3, 2011)

Παλιά καραβάνα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

Παλιόφιλος.
Παλαίμαχος, βετεράνος.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι ο δόκτωρ ψάχνει για κάτι στην κλητική, σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2011)

Γέροντα; Σκεφτείτε και το ανέκδοτο «μιλάς με γρίφους γέροντα». Γερομάστορα; Είναι κι αυτό το very-experienced που δεν ξέρω αν συνδέεται οπωσδήποτε με ηλικία, π.χ. ένας τεχνίτης μπορεί να έχει 35-40 χρόνια πείρα και να μην είναι τυπικά «γέρος» (65+).

Και όχι μόνο σε κλητική.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 3, 2011)

Και *μπάρμπα* θα τον λέγαμε...


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Και *μπάρμπα* θα τον λέγαμε...


 
Για κλητική, το καλύτερο!


----------



## sarant (Apr 4, 2011)

Για τον στρατό βέβαια υπάρχει και "ο παλιός".


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 4, 2011)

Γέροντα...μου αρέσει περισσότερο.


----------



## unique (Apr 4, 2011)

Εγώ τουλάχιστον όπου το έχω συναντήσει δεν είχε τη σημασία του γέρου αλλά του "έμπειρου" λόγω μακράς ενασχόλησης με κάποιο αντικείμενο. Από την άλλη η έννοια του "γέροντα" δεν έχει σχέση με κάποια τέχνη ή ενασχόληση. Περισσότερο έχει να κάνει με σωρευμένη εμπειρία γενικής φύσεως που κάνει ένα γέρο "σοφό". Δεν ισχυρίζομαι βέβαια ότι δε χρησιμοποιείται ποτέ αντί του "old man" αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτή δεν είναι η κύρια χρήση του όρου. Ο τίτλος του γέροντα αποδίδεται επίσης σε σεβάσμιους κληρικούς ή μοναχούς αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσε κανείς να τους αποκαλέσει old timers. Γι' αυτούς τους λόγους προτιμώ τα "Παλαίμαχος" και "βετεράνος" του Nickel καθώς και την "παλιά καραβάνα" της Νότας που υποδηλώνει μακρόχρονη ενασχόληση με κάτι και κατά συνέπεια μεγάλη εμπειρία στο αντικείμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2011)

Ωραίες ιδέες, όλες. Ας προσθέσω όμως και μια «εξαίρεση» από ένα πρακτικό παράδειγμα:

Ένας ηλικιωμένος αγρότης ζαλίζεται καθώς μπαίνει στο αστυνομικό τμήμα, ένας αστυνομικός τρέχει να τον βοηθήσει: _Everything OK, old-timer?_
Στα καθ' ημάς, νομίζω ότι μάλλον θα έλεγε «Όλα εντάξει, παππού;» αν ο αγρότης είναι ταλαιπωρημένος από κακουχίες κλπ, αλλά, αν είναι ένας κοτσονάτος γέροντας, θα έλεγε μάλλον «όλα εντάξει, κύριε;». Συμφωνείτε;


----------



## unique (Apr 4, 2011)

Συμφωνώ. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση η παιδεία του ερωτώντος τον εμποδίζει να χρησιμοποιήσει το "κύριε", από την άλλη όμως το old man σε πρώτο πρόσωπο έχει και μια προσβλητική χροιά. Έτσι ξεφεύγει κανείς με το "old timer" που προδίδει και κάποιο σεβασμό.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2011)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ στους υποτίτλους το έχω συναντήσει πάντα με την έννοια "παππού, μπάρμπα, θείο", όχι με την έννοια του έμπειρου, βετεράνου, παλιάς καραβάνας. Και ακόμα χειρότερα, με την έννοια "Πάψε εσύ, δεν ξέρεις, είσαι γέρος και η γνώμη σου δεν περνάει πια".


----------



## unique (Apr 4, 2011)

Τώρα μου θύμισες μια τσιγγάνα που με είπε θείο και με πιάσανε τα νεύρα μου! :curse:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2011)

Ηρέμησε, υπάρχει και χειρότερο, για μερικούς, τουλάχιστον:
Πριν από χρόνια, ένας τύπος ερχόταν αντίθετα στον μονόδρομο και πήγε να πέσει πάνω μου. Η αντίδρασή μου ήταν αυθόρμητη, "Πού πας, χριστιανέ μου;" Έπαθε αμόκ! Σαν να του είχα πει τη μεγαλύτερη βρισιά που υπάρχει.


----------



## unique (Apr 4, 2011)

Αμφιβάλλω ότι τον πείραξε το "χριστιανέ μου". Μάλλον ενοχλήθηκε που του έκανε παρατήρηση γυναίκα και μάλιστα τη στιγμή που χρησιμοποιούσε την προέκταση του (ας το πω ευγενικά) ανδρισμού του.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Περισσότερα ωραία οδικά εδώ. :-\


----------



## unique (Apr 5, 2011)

Για να μη δημιουργηθεί καμιά παρεξήγηση, με την "προέκταση" εννοούσα το αυτοκίνητο. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2011)

unique said:


> Για να μη δημιουργηθεί καμιά παρεξήγηση, με την "προέκταση" εννοούσα το αυτοκίνητο. :)


Μα ναι, έγινε κατανοητό, κανένα πρόβλημα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 5, 2011)

Μήπως ο γεράκος του παραδείγματος ήταν παλιός στρατιώτης; Γιατί υπάρχει κι αυτή η διάσταση (βλ. εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2011)

Για τα στρατιωτικά ταιριάζουν νομίζω καλά οι αποδόσεις παλιά καραβάνα, βετεράνος, παλιός που είδαμε πιο πάνω. Και πάλι, όμως, σε προσφώνηση στα ελληνικά χάνουμε αυτή την ευελιξία (εκτός ίσως από το «έλα ρε παλιέ»). Υποθέτω ότι αν ο αγρότης του παραδείγματος ήταν π.χ. γνωστός παλιός στρατιωτικός (ή πολιτικός ή κάτι ανάλογο), θα τον αποκαλούσαμε στα ελληνικά σε κάθε περίπτωση και πάλι «κύριε» ή με τον βαθμό ή το αξίωμά του.

Για να συνοψίσω, σε προσφώνηση οι διαθέσιμες επιλογές είναι:

_Γέρο_ ή _γερο-_
_Γέροντα
Παππού
Κύριε_, σκέτο ή ενισχυμένο: κύριε πρόεδρε, κύριε λοχαγέ
_Παλιέ:_ παρεΐστικο, στρατιωτικό
Τα _μπάρμπα_, _θείο_ θα έλεγα ότι χρησιμοποιούνται πάντα χωρίς σεβασμό, άρα συνήθως δεν είναι χρήσιμα για την απόδοση του old-timer.

Μου ξεφεύγει κάτι;


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Μια μικρή ένσταση για τον μπάρμπα. Σκέτο μπορεί να δείχνει έλλειψη σεβασμού, σε όλες τις πτώσεις (Αυτόν μου προξενεύουν; Αυτός είναι μπάρμπας! Τι λέει ο μπάρμπας; Άσε μας, ρε μπάρμπα!), όχι απαραίτητα όμως. Ανάλογα με το ύφος και το συγκείμενο βέβαια, ιδίως όταν ακολουθεί το όνομα (Τι γίνεται, μπάρμπα-Μήτσο; Γεια σου, μπάρμπα-Κώστα! Άνοιξε τη βάνα, μπάρμπα.;)) νομίζω ότι δεν είναι υποτιμητική η χρήση του, ακόμα και στις μέρες μας (επισημαίνω τις εμφανίσεις του _μπάρμπα _στο slang.gr, όχι όλες έγκυρες ή διαδεδομένες, αλλά ενδεικτικές). Γιατί παλιότερα συνήθως δεν είχαμε τέτοιες επιφυλάξεις, πιστεύω: 











Προσθήκη:
Α ναι, και το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ για τον μπάρμπα:
*μπάρμπας ο* [bárbas] O4 : (λαϊκότρ.) 1. ο θείος. ΦP το Θεό μπάρμπα να ΄χεις, (με αρνητική πρόταση) για κτ. που δεν πρόκειται να γίνει: Δε γλιτώνεις, το Θεό μπάρμπα να ΄χεις. έχει μπάρμπα στην Kορώνη, έχει μεγάλα μέσα. ρώτα τον μπάρμπα μου τον ψεύτη*. 2. (οικ.) _ιδίως ως προσφώνηση ή αναφορά σε άντρα πολύ μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας για εκδήλωση σεβασμού:_ Δώσε κι εμένα μπάρμπα, ως διαφήμιση εμπορεύματος από μικροπωλητή. μπαρμπούλης ο YΠOKOP. [μσν. μπάρμπας < παλ. ιταλ., βεν. barba -ς· μπάρμπ(ας) -ούλης]​
Όσο για τον θείο, στην κλητική τέτοιο πρόβλημα νομίζω πως έχει η μορφή "θείο" (παραθείο στον καφέ θα σου ρίξω, που θα με πεις "θείο"!), όχι όμως το "θείε". Τουλάχιστον εγώ τα ανίψια μου δεν τα αγριοκοιτάζω όταν καμιά φορά με προσφωνούν "θείε", αν και τους έχω μάθει να με λένε με τ' όνομά μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2011)

Ναι, το "θείο" ως κλητική εννοούμε.


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2011)

Νομίζω δεν αναφέραμε το "παλιόφιλε", που δεν είναι μεν το ίδιο, αλλά μπορεί ο αστυνομικός να πει στον ηλικιωμενο "όλα καλά, παλιόφιλε;"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2011)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω δεν αναφέραμε το "παλιόφιλε", που δεν είναι μεν το ίδιο, αλλά μπορεί ο αστυνομικός να πει στον ηλικιωμενο "όλα καλά, παλιόφιλε;"


 
Αυτή είναι ωραία ιδέα {είναι το old chap, σωστά;}, αλλά ισχύει άραγε α) όταν υπάρχει διαφορά ηλικίας και β) διαφορά στάτους ή μόνο μεταξύ συνομηλίκων και περίπου κοινωνικά ίσων;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 5, 2011)

Η απόδοση του old-timer στα ελληνικά, για μένα, πρέπει να δίνει όχι μόνο τη σημασία του μεγάλου ανθρώπου αλλά να δίνει και την πρέπουσα αναγνώριση σ' αυτόν για τις κακουχίες που πέρασε. Μου πάει το *γερόλυκος*...


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Apr 6, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Παλιέ:_ παρεΐστικο, στρατιωτικό
> Τα _μπάρμπα_, _θείο_ θα έλεγα ότι χρησιμοποιούνται πάντα χωρίς σεβασμό, άρα συνήθως δεν είναι χρήσιμα για την απόδοση του old-timer.


 
Κι όχι μόνο παρεΐστικο/στρατιωτικό. Θα λέγαμε "Οι παλιοί θυμούνταν και μας έλεγαν πώς ήταν το χωριό πριν την κατοχή".
Αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν θα λέγαμε εξίσου εύκολα "Στον καφενέ κάθονταν τρεις παλιοί", αν επρόκειτο
για συγκεκριμένα άτομα. Κάνω λάθος;

Το δεύτερο θα μπορούσε να ήταν "Στον καφενέ κάθονταν τρεις μπαρμπάδες/γέροντες/γεροντάκια",
ανάλογα με το σεβασμό που θέλει η δείξει η αφήγηση.

Συμφωνώ με το παράδειγμά σου στο #12, drsiebenmal.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Apr 6, 2011)

Να προσθέσω στη συζήτηση και τη λέξη "μπαγιάτης", αν και νομίζω ότι τα βασικά έχουν καλυφθεί από τους όρους που προτάθηκαν.

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/mpagiatis_5318:μπαγιάτης

Ο παλιός, ο βέρος Σαλονικιός. Το Σαλονικιό αντίστοιχο του Αθηναίου γκάγκαρου.


----------

